# New Audio PC Build



## markue72 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hy Guys, 


I´m building a new Audio PC for my Studio. Here is a brief description for use:

I use Reaper on Ableton live for the library music production including mixing and mastering. My templates are between 30 and 200 tracks. The tracklist will surely grow in the future. In this case, a second PC with Vienna Ensemble Pro is provided. I choose an Intel CPU because I have a UAD quad card and UAD currently do not support AMD. No Gaming or video - editing

Here are the spec´s for the Build :




https://pcpartpicker.com/user/markue72/saved/#view=8bTvf7



1 + be quiet! SILENT BASE 801 bk ATX schwarz


1 + be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER11 CM 450W ATX24 schwarz,


1 + Asus PRIME Z490-A Z490 ATX 3x PCIe 


1 + Intel 1200 Core i9-10900K(10x3,70GHz) Comet Lake boxed WoF 


1 + Noctua NH-D15 AM2, AM2+, 1156, AM3, 1155, AM3+, FM1, 2011, 


1 + Kingston D4 128GB 3200-16 Fury Black K4 KHX schwarz, 


1 + 500 GB Samsung SSD 530/550 860 EVOBasic Retail 


1 + Corsair SSD 2 TB 4.2/4.9G MP600 PCIe M.2 COR schwarz, 


1 + 2000GB Seagate 2TB ST2000DM008 7200 SA3 256MB Cache 


1 + ASUS GT1030-SL-2G-BRK (2GB.DVI.HDMI.Passive.LP) 


1 + MS Windows 10 Pro MAR COA


Appreciate any advice or alternative suggestion!

Markus


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 20, 2020)

- Pretty good build here, my only advice come from the psu. I think it's a bit underestimate. With an i9 and your build i think you coud go with a 650W psu like Corsair RMX 650 or Seasonic focus 650W, or Be quiet if you prefered.

- If you want gain a little boost performance on booting, you can go with samsung evo 970 nvme for your main ssd drive than the 530/550 evo basic which i presumed is for your OS.

Otherwise it's pretty equilibrate.


----------



## markue72 (Jul 20, 2020)

thank you for your assessment. 👍🏻
i will customize the cpu 😀


----------



## Pictus (Jul 20, 2020)

I prefer a big cooler like this (it fits Fractal Design 7 case)


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/tsndnQ/alphacool-eisbaer-420-6231-cfm-liquid-cpu-cooler-11390



The motherboard you chose has a buggy LAN chip


I prefer this RAM


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/3dMTwP/crucial-ballistix-64-gb-2-x-32-gb-ddr4-3200-memory-bl2k32g32c16u4b



This NVMe is very good and its is at excellent price


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/ZCXnTW/mydigitalssd-bpx-pro-192-tb-m2-2280-solid-state-drive-mdnvme80-bpxp-2t



The GPU you chose has a small noise FAN, small fan = noise
This one is fanless





MSI GeForce GT 1030 2 GB 2GH LP OC Video Card







pcpartpicker.com





Th HD you chose uses SMR, I do not like SMR





CMR and SMR Hard Drives | Seagate US


See the list of recording technology utilized on our internal hard drives



www.seagate.com





Better PSU


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/2HbwrH/corsair-rmx-2018-650w-80-gold-certified-fully-modular-atx-power-supply-cp-9020178-na



Buy a cheap Windows 10 OEM Key from eBay, if do not want to buy from eBay then buy from








Advertorial: Windows 10 Pro for $13 and good deals on URcdkey


The license key marketplace URCDKey usually offers very cheap licenses for different Windows versions. Now, in addition, a big discount action begins, in which the same licenses will again cost signif...




www.guru3d.com





I like this case


----------



## markue72 (Jul 22, 2020)

Many thanks for the alternatives and tips


Pictus said:


> I prefer a big cooler like this (it fits Fractal Design 7 case)
> 
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/tsndnQ/alphacool-eisbaer-420-6231-cfm-liquid-cpu-cooler-11390
> ...






Many thanks for the alternatives and tips


----------



## curry36 (Jul 23, 2020)

A few thoughts regarding fans and noise.

Best PSU you can get for budged is Corsair RM850x. Costs about 130 bucks and works fanless until 600W usage (you wouldn't surpass this). Also you might consider a meshed case over a silent case and run the fans with lower rpm instead. You will probably end up being more silent holding the same temperature level. Phanteks P500a or Fractal Design S2 Meshify have very good thermals. Just make sure to buy solid 140mm silent fans (either Arctic P14 or the red Noctua fans).
I know that Noctua has the edge regarding silent fans, however the Arctic P14 (not F14!!) has such a low base frequency that even if it was technically one or two db louder than the Noctuas, it would still be more pleasent to the ears. But to be honest, you wouldn't even hear them running at 700rpm (what you can do with an airflow case).
Regarding CPU cooler, Eisbaer 420 is probably the best choice for low noise levels but not so sure about performance when overclocking. Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 might be an option as it is dead silent as well (also using Arctic P14 fans) and performs better then most mid and high budged AIOs. But I guess both might work, just make sure you have enough space to mount a 420 radiator when you go with Eisbaer.


----------



## Pier (Aug 4, 2020)

curry36 said:


> Best PSU you can get for budged is Corsair RM850x. Costs about 130 bucks and works fanless until 600W usage (you wouldn't surpass this).



Can confirm. I own it and it's completely silent, even when gaming.

OP you should also considering getting a couple of fans for your case. Probably at least 4 fans: 2 intake, 2 outtake.

I'm happy with the Noctua Redux fans which are cheaper than their normal offerings but have great performance in terms of airflow and noise.


----------



## TimRideout (Dec 13, 2020)

Amazing advice! Has anyone thought about lower voltage CPUs? They are more expensive, but they reduce heat at the source, thereby reducing noise down the line...


----------

